# First Time Replacing Shear Bolt



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

I have the new HSS model. What is the torque spec, does anyone know?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You do *NOT*want to over tighten that nut. It should be a locking type nut and all you need to do is snug it down to where it contacts the auger sleeve and *stop there.* Don't snug it down to where the spindle turns with the shaft. If you do you'll defeat the purpose of the shear pin.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

My understanding is it's not intended to be torqued at all. That's why they generally have a nylon insert nut. I would say tighten it until it snugs, then back off just a crack so its loose but not flopping.

Although it's probably not going to make much of a difference how its installed unless its torqued down super tight.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

My HS828 shop manual states to use standard torque values for fasteners not listed (like the shear bolts):

- 6 mm bolt, nut: 7 ft-lb


- 5 mm bolt, nut: 4 ft-lb
- 8 mm bolt, nut: 17 ft-lb
- 10 mm bolt, nut: 27 ft-lb
- 12 mm bolt, nut: 40 ft-lb


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*jrom*: Do you have the Nm specs?

Because when you get into torquing small bolts like that, some people (including me) can get confused between ft/lbs. and in/lbs.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Right - they are designed to break so stressing them would result in premature failure


Which reminds me - I gotta order some for my Ariens - the PO used regular bolts!! :>/


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

jrom said:


> My HS828 shop manual states to use standard torque values for fasteners not listed (like the shear bolts):
> 
> - 6 mm bolt, nut: 7 ft-lb
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think shear bolts fall under the "fasteners not listed" just as you wouldn't tighten down a spark plug to the 15/16" torque spec..

They shouldn't be tight just snug.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

E350 said:


> *jrom*: Do you have the Nm specs?
> 
> Because when you get into torquing small bolts like that, some people (including me) can get confused between ft/lbs. and in/lbs.


- 5 mm bolt, nut: 5.4 Nm
- 6 mm bolt, nut: 10 Nm
- 8 mm bolt, nut: 24 Nm
- 10 mm bolt, nut: 37 Nm
- 12 mm bolt, nut: 54 Nm


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't think shear bolts fall under the "fasteners not listed" just as you wouldn't tighten down a spark plug to the 15/16" torque spec..
> 
> They shouldn't be tight just snug.


I hear ya. Seems 7 ft-lb is not that much though. I usually go snug + an extra 1/4 turn. My experience with my 828 has been to go a little tighter than snug*. I don't go through pins like I used to.

*Realized I forgot to mention that after adding side skids and keeping my pins a little tighter has kept me from going through shear pins like a kid and candy.

Also, on my 828, there is some slight bowing between the lock bolt boss and the auger, where I have to draw them together or else there's a bit of play that I don't like. Whenever I tightened just to snug, I'd surely bust a pin shortly thereafter.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a digital 1/4" torque wrench. It has a trace feature, I could trace the blower shear bolt. My augur shear bolts are busted.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

To be safe, I would just go snug until you hear from someone like Robert who may give us a torque spec. Like the others have said, we may not get one though. 

Better to go lighter and bust a shear bolt again rather than too tight and screw up something in the auger trans.

Later, I'll throw a torque wrench on my 828's shear bolts and see where they're at.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

If my 1/4" torque wrench is correct, my HSS1332ATD shear bolts are at 6 ft-lb and my 828's are at 7 ft-lb


----------



## RacingSims (Dec 22, 2015)

Are the new HSS shear bolts different than last years?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

RacingSims said:


> Are the new HSS shear bolts different than last years?


Since no one is answering yet, I don't fully know as I can only compare on paper, but the part numbers are not the same. They are both 6mm x 18mm though.

I can only compare the new with my 1991.


----------



## RacingSims (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks, I wonder because when I picked up my new machine they gave me a handful of shear pins. These were the same pins he used on older models. You would think the dealer would know but I was double checking. It also seems the "new" style pins look to be black in color.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

I've just replaced the shear pin on Sunday. I just snugged fit it so the bolt is no loose. 

No, the HSS shear bolt/pin is not black. It looks just like aluminum.


----------

